# Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo 
Dies ist bis jetzt meine Zusammenstellung:

Wunschliste vom 22.05.2011, 11:38 | Geizhals.at EU

Was haltet ihr davon könnte vllt noch am Preis was gemacht werden,sprich günstiger???

Vielen Dank schon mal ab hier!!!


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Was willst Du denn mit dem Rechner machen? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Möchtest Du die CPU übertakten?

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Für was willst du die GTX 590 nutzen?
Du solltest außerdem einen besseren Kühler kaufen, um eine GTX 590 Feuer unterm Arsch zu machen, musst du den i7 gut übertakten, das ist mit dem ausgewählt nicht optimal gelöst.
Hier wäre ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro besser.
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (BK016) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## s|n|s (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

A) Welche Auflösung hat Dein Bildschirm / deine Bildschirme?
B) GTX590: Wofür?
C) Akasa CPU-Kühler: Warum keinen Mugen2 ?
D) NZXT-Netzteil: Warum nicht BeQuit/Antec High Current Gamer?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ja, so ein schönes Super Flower Netzteil mit Single Rail, wo gerne mal die Bude abfackeln kann, da das NT kein OCP hat.


----------



## der_knoben (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> eine GTX 590 Feuer unterm Arsch zu machen, musst du den i7 gut übertakten, das ist mit dem ausgewählt nicht optimal gelöst.


 Da ist vor allem der ausgewählte Prozzi nicht optimal. Den kann man nämlich schlecht übertakten, da er kein K Modell ist.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Gegenvorschlag: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 oder  Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 ~85
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85  
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: GTX 590
Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60 oder Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~80


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Da ist vor allem der ausgewählte Prozzi nicht optimal. Den kann man nämlich schlecht übertakten, da er kein K Modell ist.


 
Stimmt, ist mir vorhin gar nicht aufgefallen, ich habe es als selbstverständlich angesehen, dass das "K" Modell gewählt wurde.  
Alles andere als ein "K" Modell ist Unsinn.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Wie wär denn eine GTX 580?? Die reicht doch auch. 

Und bei Bedarf in 2-3 Jahren einfach eine neue Karte kaufen

Und natürlich das k-Modell der CPU

Edit: Hab gerade mal den Titel des Threads gelesen....behalt deine GTX 590 wenn du sie brauchst


----------



## Hatschi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

sers wenn dual GPU eher so
Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 22.05.2011, 12:03 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU
Aber zwei Grakas brauchst du nur wenn du auf 3 Bildschirmen zocken willst.
Sonst reicht auch eine GTX570 und ein AsRock extreme 4


----------



## garrisson (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Schon mal den Stromverbrauch einer 590er angeschaut?  365W max. würd ich mir also zwei mal überlegen^^


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

OKay Gtx für einen 42 zoll fernseher oder höher!! Auflösung full hd!!Mit kühler kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus und weiß auch nicht wie ich eine cpu übertakten soll!!!
Uaf softys frage zurückzukommen werde mit dem pc hauptsächlich spielen


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Für FullHD reicht eine GTX570 sehr gut aus. Die Bildschirmdiagonale ist für die Grafikkarte  Auch hast Du mehrere Nachteile mit einer Dualgrafik (Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, Geschiss mit Treiberkonfigurationen etc)


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

3d sollte der pc scho haben


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Asus Gtx 580 Direct CU und du hast weitesgehend Ruhe und ist fuer Full-HD locker ausreichend.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wie gesagt dioe graka sollte 3 d können !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Wie gesagt dioe graka sollte 3 d können !!!!!!!!!!!



Dafür brauchst Du  einen speziellen 120Hz-Monitor. Also nix mit 40"-Fernseher, das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

hab einen 3d fernseher von lg im blick dieser ist 3d fähig


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ein Full HD Fernseher hat immer Full HD Auflösung, egal wie groß er ist und dafür reicht eine GTX 570, wenns 3D sein soll, reicht eine GTX 580 locker. Musst aber einen entsprechenden Fernseher haben, der 3D unterstützt, sonst nützt dir die schnellste Grafikkarte nichts.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> hab einen 3d fernseher von lg im blick dieser ist 3d fähig


 
und zwar welchen?


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Lg 60 Px950


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Dafür reicht eine GTX 580 locker.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Vllt könnt ihr mir dann mal ein ganzen system vorschlagen bitte


----------



## Alistair (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo -mentalist-.



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Lg 60 Px950



Warum nimmst Du nicht einen LED-, sondern einen Plasma-Fernseher?

Ich kann mich quantenslipstream nur anschließen, eine GTX 580 reicht da voll und ganz aus. Meine Empfehlung wäre entweder die ASUS ENGTX580 DCII, die Gainward GTX 580 Phantom oder die MSI N580GTX Lightning.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,

Softy hat dir schon einen Vorschlag gemacht, meiner sieht so aus:

*CPU: *i5-2500k 
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 
*Mainboard:* ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), MSI P67A-C45, ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0 oder ASRock P67 Extreme4
*RAM:* 8 GB von TeamGroup Elite 
*Grafikkarte:* MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC / ASUS ENGTX580 DCII
*Netzteil:* Straight Power E8 CM 580W 
*Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB
*SSD:* Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
*Gehäuse:* NZXT Phantom weiß 
*Blu-Ray-Laufwerk:* LiteOn iHOS104

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Alistair (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die Vorschläge von Softy und Lordac sind super, entscheide Dich dann noch, welche GTX 580 Du gerne haben möchtest. Selbst falls Du nicht übertakten möchtest, kannst Du Dir diese Option für die Zukunft offen lassen.

Eine SSD wäre evtl. auch empfehlenswert, am besten die Crucial RealSSD m4 128 GB als Systemfestplatte.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

OKay tut mir Leid aber des Gehäuse möchte ich gerne behalten also dieses

*NZXT Phantom weiß*

und ein bluray laufwerk sollte auch dabei sein

Wieso ssd ???
Macht doch eh nur alles schneller oder nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das Gehäuse kannst du natürlich nehmen, aber ohne das Netzteil darin.
Als Brett kannst du auch ein Asus P8p67 Pro nehmen, den i7 2600k kannst du nehmen, der i5 2500k reicht aber auch.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Das 1000 Watt Netzteil ist extrem überdimensioniert und zu teuer


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

.. und technisch durch den Wind, ich will nicht wissen, wie die Lötqualität ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Gehäuse:
ATX NZXT Phantom Big Tower o.NT Weiß - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

NT:
600W Cougar GX Series Modular 80+ Gold - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

oder

580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,

CPU:
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

MB:
Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

RAM:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ir-Vengeance-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.htmlhttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...mGroup-Elite-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

GPU:
1536MB Sparkle Calibre X580 GTX580 OC PCIe GDDR5 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

oder

1536MB Gigabyte VP-NV-GTX580-1536A GV-N580UD-15I (HDMI/2xDVI) - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Blu-Ray Brenner:
LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS30 SATA Schwarz RETAIL - Computer Shop - Hardware,

oder

Asus BW-12B1LT/BLK/G 12x SA bk R - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Kühler:
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

oder

Noctua NH-U12P SE2 AMD und Intel S775, AM2(+),AM3, 1156, 1366 - Computer Shop - Hardware,

SSD: (Wenn du eine möchtest.)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...28MAG-1G1-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC.html

oder 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...120GB3-BK-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC.html


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,



> OKay tut mir Leid aber des Gehäuse möchte ich gerne behalten also dieses, NZXT Phantom weiß


das ist ja kein Thema, ich habe das Antec nur pauschal vorgeschlagen weil es alles bietet was man braucht. Ich würde dann jedoch das NZXT Phantom ohne Netzteil nehmen und dieses extra dazu kaufen.



> und ein bluray laufwerk sollte auch dabei sein


LiteOn iHOS104



> Wieso ssd, macht doch eh nur alles schneller oder nicht?


Durch eine SSD verkürzt sich die Bootzeit des Betriebssystems und bei manchen Spielen reduziert sich die Nachladezeit, insgesamt "fühlt" sich der PC etwas schneller an, zwingend notwendig ist eine SSD aber nicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die hohen Kühler der RAMs in Verbindung mit den breiten CPU-Kühlern kann aber zu Einbauproblemen führen, hier sind Standard Rams sinnvoller.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Mal ne generelle FRage wenn ein gtx 580 eigentlich für alles rweicht für was braucht man dann eine gtx 590 für was is die dann gut???


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Soo geändert. 

GTX590 --> Benchmarks, Multimonitoring mit extremen Details...da es aber bald eine GTX595 geben soll lohnt es sich ja nicht mehr


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

reichen wirklich 120 gb ssd keine festplatte dazu?? ja die kost ja auch nur 50 e
*NZXT Phantom weißll 1 tb festplatte könnt ihr da vllt eine vorschlagen dann hät ichs 
*


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,

ein Multi-GPU-System (egal ob auf einer Karte zwei GPUs sind oder man CF/SLI nutzt) ist für sehr hohe Auflösungen oder den Einsatz von mehreren Bildschirmen gedacht, 3D-Spiele schlucken meines Wissens nach auch Grafikleistung, wie viel kann ich aber nicht sagen.



-mentalist- schrieb:


> reichen wirklich 120 gb ssd keine festplatte dazu?


Mehr wie ~ 120 GB würde ich bei einer SSD nicht nehmen da sie dann sehr teuer wird.



-mentalist- schrieb:


> 1 tb festplatte könnt ihr da vllt eine vorschlagen dann hät ichs.


In meinem Vorschlag ist die Samsung Spinpoint F3 zu finden...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

okay passt des so ????

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## hamburgcity (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> okay passt des so ????
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


 
Da ist nix drinne wenn man raufklickt


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

EDIT: Da war einer schneller. 

Poste alles mal einzeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Mach deine Zusammenstellung mal öffentlich, damit wir das auch sehen können, was du siehst.


----------



## Alistair (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> reichen wirklich 120 gb ssd keine festplatte dazu?? ja die kost ja auch nur 50 e



Doch, eine Festplatte noch dazu, also eine SSD als Systemlaufwerk und für die wichtigsten Programme, und evtl. für ein paar Spiele, die Du sehr gerne und oft spielst (128 GB reichen da locker, alles darüber ist sehr teuer, allerdings sollte mind. 20% freier Speicherplatz übrig bleiben, damit die SSD weiterhin schnell arbeiten kann), und dazu eine HDD für alle anderen Spiele und sonstige Dateien.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wunschliste vom 22.05.2011, 13:32 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

RAM solltest Du ohne Heatspreader nehmen, die passen nicht unter den Dark Rock C1!

Zum übertakten brauchst Duden i5-2500*K*

Wozu brauchst Du 2 Blu-Ray-Brenner?

SSD würde ich die Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen.

Graka würde ich eher die ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5 nehmen.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Softy dann setzt doch du mal eein ideales system zusammen bitte weil ich nie ein gescheitest bei geizhals hinbekomm ^^ da drück ich bei bluray 2 mal und dann weiß0 ich net wie mans löscht und so also bitte setz mal ein ganzes system zusammen nur gehäuse sollte des jetzige bleiben und bluray alles andere kann bei bedarf verändert werden


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,

sowohl Softy, LAN_Party als auch ich haben dir ein System gepostet mit verlinkter Hardware, meine Zusammenstellung habe ich sogar auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht so wie du sie haben wolltest (Gehäuse, Laufwerk, SSD), du musst nur etwas zurückblättern...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die Sparkle würde ich nicht nehmen, sehr laut, dann lieber eine von Asus oder MSI.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ja des weiß ich scho aber würde des alle gern bei geizhals ham und da sagt jetzt z.B softy das ich einen andere graka nehmen soll und da hät ich ne frgae was is der unterschied zwischen der der lordac mir genannt hat die für 420 die andere von ihm und die von softy für 400 sind doch alles gtx 580er was is da der unterschied bei denen und funktionieren die alle in 3d???


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die Lautstärke, die Asus DCII ist die leistete Karte.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das schaffst Du schon 

Wenn eine Komponente 2x drin ist, einfach auf den roten Minus-Button klicken. Wenn sie ganz raus soll, nochmal auf den Button.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-156288


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GVP38GB1600C9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at EU
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at EU
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at EU
Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 
Netzteil: ist ok alternativ ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at EU



würde ich austauschen, dann passts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ich würde die SSD nehmen:
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Und schmeiß mal die fetten RAMs raus.


----------



## widder0815 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Wunschliste vom 22.05.2011, 13:32 | Geizhals.at EU



Bei der SSD würde ich die Intel.510 nehmen , sie ist schneller und was am Wichtigsten ist "Unkomplizierter" 

Und lass dieses BeQuiet stecken , 94€ für ein 580watt Netztzeil ist ein "Witz" ... da gibt es besseres .


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Bei der SSD würde ich die Intel.510 nehmen , sie ist schneller und was am Wichtigsten ist "Unkomplizierter"



Für ein Gamingsystem ist die Crucial m4 besser: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,

beim Laufwerk würde ich den LiteOn iHOS104 nehmen und als CPU-Kühler reicht auch der Scythe Mugen 2, der Rest sieht jetzt recht gut aus !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## widder0815 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Softy schrieb:


> Für ein Gamingsystem ist die Crucial m4 besser: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten



Woher willst du das wissen? Ich seh bei deinen Post keine Intel510 , sondern nur die alte 320ger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hast du denn schon ein Benchmark mit der neuen SSD?


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ich brauch schon nen gescheitest blu ray laufwerk kann des eigentliuch 3d dvds abspielen???


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,



widder0815 schrieb:


> Und lass dieses BeQuiet stecken , 94€ für ein 580watt Netztzeil ist ein "Witz" ... da gibt es besseres .


die Straight Power E8-Serie schneidet in allen Tests sehr gut ab, man könnte aber natürlich auch das sehr gute Cougar CMX 550W nehmen.



-mentalist- schrieb:


> ich brauch schon nen gescheitest blu ray laufwerk kann des eigentliuch 3d dvds abspielen?


Das LiteOn iHOS104 hat im PCGH-Test recht gut abgeschnitten, sonst würde ich es nicht empfehlen; aktuelle Laufwerke sollten alle Formate abspielen können, zu 100% kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

des laufwerk LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-37) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ist ca. 70€ teurer als meins also muss es schon erheblich schlechter sein oder nicht


----------



## der_knoben (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Und lass dieses BeQuiet stecken , 94€ für ein 580watt Netztzeil ist ein "Witz" ... da gibt es besseres .



Aha, und wieso ist das ein Witz? 80plus SIlber kostet nun mal mehr als 80plus Bronze. Hast du dir mal nen Enermax Pro82+II mit 525W angeguckt. ISt auch nicht günstiger, und das hat nicht mal CM.


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

der sonic platinium ist im idle leise  570gtx besser als der evga 570 gtx ,und würde direkt den z chipsatz nehmen


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wann wolltest du denn bestellen? Wenn es noch zeit hat würde ich auch die "MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme Edition" warten da diese sehr interessant aussieht.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

wart wahrscheinlcih entweder noch ein paar wochen oder vllt auch noch länger is im moent aufnahme muss mal schau ob des etz scho nötig ist also werde auf jeden fall solange warten

WANN KOMMT DEN DIE RAUS IUND IST DICH AUCH BESSER?????


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Bei den GTX 580 Karten geht es letztendlich immer nur um ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung, ob man das aber auch merkt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei den GTX 580 Karten geht es letztendlich immer nur um ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung, ob man das aber auch merkt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


 Es geht aber auch um die Lautstärke und die MSI Karte hat ja ein "Anti Staub System".

MSI-N580GTX-Lightning-Extreme-Edition


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das Ziel mit der Karte ist aber nicht die leiseste zu haben, sondern die schnellste.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Ziel mit der Karte ist aber nicht die leiseste zu haben, sondern die schnellste.


 Dann kannst du dir auch eine GTX595 kaufen.  Was bringt mir die schnellste Karte wenn ich nacher mein eigenes Wort nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wann kommt den diese Graka überhaupt raus:MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme Edition????? und wie viel wird die kosten un d mal was ganz anderes wie siehts mit radeon aus gibts da noch eine die die 580 gtx übertreffen kann??


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die GTX 595 ist ja eine andere Baustelle.
Ich denke mal, dass der Kühler nur dazu benutzt wird, die Taktraten noch mal anzuziehen, damit man ganz oben ist, an der Lautstärke ändert sich daher nicht so viel, vielleicht unter Last lauter als andere Customer Kühlungen, das muss dann ein Test zeigen, aber wegen ein paar Prozent mehr Geschwindigkeit und 3GB RAM (die man bei der Auflösung nicht braucht) möglicherweise deutlich mehr Geld auszugeben, halte ich für etwas sinnfrei.
Der Grafikkartenmarkt ist so schnelllebig, bis die am Markt angekommen ist, gibts schon bald die neuen Generationen, die dann eh wieder schneller sind.


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Es gibt keine 3D DVDs. 3D gibt es nur bei Blurays und das müssten eigentlich alle Player mit 2x Geschwindigkeit beherrschen. Ob dein Pc letztlich 3D Blurays darstellen kann, hängt vom Abspielprogramm ab. Da gibt es diverse die das beherrschen.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Da hast du schon recht also wozu eine GTX580+ eine GTX570 reicht für alle Games etc. also eher unnötig.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

wann kommt den MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme Edition raus???im juni juli??? oder wann und ist die dann besser oder nur teurer


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> wann kommt den MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme Edition raus???im juni juli??? oder wann und ist die dann besser oder nur teurer


 Das weiß man doch noch nicht!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> wann kommt den MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme Edition raus???im juni juli??? oder wann und ist die dann besser oder nur teurer


 
Preislich wird die sicher auf einer Stufe mit der Zotac GTX 580 AMP² stehen, oder darüber. Hmm.. eher darüber, würde ich sagen, also jenseits von 500€.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

so etz hab ich ein gutes system wart aber noch weng bis ichs kauf und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Nächsten Monat kommt Bulldozer raus, du kannst ja dann schauen, was der so leistet.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

wie isn des mit mein luawerk im oment is shco weng arg teuer oder net 115€???
was hat die für vorteile im gegensatz zu einem dass nur 45€ kostet???


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Dass das auch brennen kann, positive Bewertungen hat, eventuell leiser und zuverlässiger ist und auch eventuell schneller lesen kann


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

dann bleib ich bei dem laufwerk und die ssd tu ich vllt raus bringt doch eh nichts außer das alles schnellere ladezeiten hat beim spielen ändert des nichts


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hier wäre mal ein 3D Bluray fähige Abspielsoftware: Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 Ultra 3D Mark II: Amazon.de: Software

Kostet nochmal 72€


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

was heißt des`??? man könnte auch ein normales also nicht fähiges 3d laufwerk kaufen die software draufspielen und trotzdem 3 d schauen???


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Jedes Bluray Laufwerk ist fähig Blurays auch in 3D darzustellen. Allerdings braucht der Computer eben Codecs etc die in dieser Abspielsoftware enthalten sind und zzt nur in dieser eben. (D.h. mit Windows Media Player o.ä. kann man keine 3D Blurays ansehen!)

Wie du die Software entwickeln kannst, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du das wirklich kannst, würde ich mich beeilen und sie schleunigst auf den Markt bringen. Dann hättest du das Geld für deinen PC schleunigst wieder drinnen. Gäbe immerhin nur einen Konkurrenten, der Markt ist also nicht hart umkämpft. Mit einem neuen Produkt hättest du also gute Erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Du musst halt ein Laufwerk kaufen, bei dem diese Software (PowerDVD) beiliegt, auch wenn es dadurch etwas mehr kostet, aber PowerDVD kostet so auch schon eine Menge.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

des heißt ich brauch ne sotfware dazu und die muss ich kaufen seh ich des so richtig


----------



## Manfred_89 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat kommt Bulldozer raus, du kannst ja dann schauen, was der so leistet.



Genau, die 20 Tage lohnt es zu warten für den Vergleich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> des heißt ich brauch ne sotfware dazu und die muss ich kaufen seh ich des so richtig


 
Ja, du brauchst PowerDVD, sonst nützt dir dein 3D Fernseher und der 3D Film nichts.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

was wird den eigenlich bei bulldozer besser sein als bei intel i core 5???
und in welcher püreisklasse wird bulldozer liegen???
weil amd is ja wieder was anderes also anderer cpu herstller also wird des da weng anders zugehen


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das weiß bis jetzt noch keiner. AMD hüllt sich da in geheimnisvolles Schweigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> was wird den eigenlich bei bulldozer besser sein als bei intel i core 5???
> und in welcher püreisklasse wird bulldozer liegen???
> weil amd is ja wieder was anderes also anderer cpu herstller also wird des da weng anders zugehen


 
Keine Ahnung, was Bulldozer leisten und kosten wird, Anfang Juni wissen wir mehr.
Nö, AMD produziert auch x86 Prozessoren, ebenso wie Intel, es ist also egal, ob du Intel oder AMD im Rechner hast, sie machen den gleichen Job.


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hallo,



-mentalist- schrieb:


> des laufwerk LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-37) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ist ca. 70€ teurer als meins also muss es schon erheblich schlechter sein oder nicht


teuer muss nicht immer gleich gut sein bzw. man sollte abwägen ob es den Aufpreis wert ist.

Das LiteOn iHOS104 ist der Spar-Tipp von PCGH, hier ein paar Auszüge aus der Bewertung: Bei der Retail-Variante bekommt man für einen Aufpreis von 10,- Euro das alte Power DVD 8 mit Limitierung auf Stereo dazu; die Leserate liegt leicht hinter der Konkurrenz; das Laufwerk ist beim Abspielen von DVD- oder Blu-ray-Filmen enorm leise; auch beim flotten Vor- und Zurückspulen bleibt das Laufwerk ruhig.

Wenn du nur ein Laufwerk zur Filmwiedergabe suchst, machst du mit dem Liteon nichts falsch.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

PowerDVD 8 kann aber kein 3D abspielen, also völlig sinnlos.


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> PowerDVD 8 kann aber kein 3D abspielen, also völlig sinnlos.


Ok, dann könnte man alternativ den LG CH10LS20 nehmen, da ist Power-DVD mit 3D-Playback dabei, reicht das?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Darauf sollte man achten, wenn man ein Laufwerk empfehlen will, mit dem in 3D geguckt werden soll. 
Auch wenn die beiliegende Version veraltet ist, sollte sie mit einem Patch laufen. Den kann man bei Cyberlink runterladen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

häufig sind die PowerDVD Versionen die bei liegen auf irgendeine Art und Weise beschnitten, d.h. zum Beispiel nur 30 Monate gültig, oder dass die maximale Wiedergabe bei 5 Minuten liegt, etc. Muss man halt schauen wo explizit Vollversion dabeisteht.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Okay hab etz noch weng nachgedacht !!
1. Frage????

Ist es besser wenn man sich alles einzeln kauft sprich 3d dvd player bei dem alles drin is oder ist es besser wenn man sich wie ich ein bluray laufwerk kauft und eine software drausspielt??


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Keine Ahnung, was kostet denn so ein 3D Player?


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Die Dinger gibts auch schon für 150€ oder noch weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hmm, Power DVD gibts in verschiedenen Versionen, die Deluxe kostet 70€, dazu noch ein Blue Ray Laufwerk.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Reicht Power DVD Deluxe? Nicht Ultra? Oder doch einfach Standard?
Ist die Frage was der TE damit alles anschauen will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Man muss halt gucken, welche Version was bietet.


Edit:
Hab mal eben bei Cyberlink geguckt, die Ultra ist pflicht, nur die spielt 3D Blue Rays ab, alle andere nicht, also 100 Ocken weg und damit fällt auch das Retail Laufwerk flach, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine 100€ Software bei einem 60€ Laufwerk dabei ist.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ne ich kauf nen gescheites blu ray laufwerk bitte noch ein paar vorschläge da das jetzige mit 115€ noch zu teuer ist
software nehm ich wahrscheinlich powerdvd 11 ultra 
kann man sich eigentlich auch vlc player kaufen der 3d fähig ist???


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub VLC gibt nur als Open Source, also umsonst


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> kann man sich eigentlich auch vlc player kaufen der 3d fähig ist???


 
Nein, Blue Ray wird lizenziert, das kostet Geld, da der VLC Player aber gratis ist, kann er keinen Blue Ray Support haben.


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

bitte noch ein paar vorschläge wegen eines blu ray laufwerkes


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Waren die schon da? LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail oder LG Electronics BH10LS30 ?


----------



## -mentalist- (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

wie ist des eigetnlich wenn ich etz alles bei einem anbieter kauf und da ja des gehäuse sehr groß ist wird des dann alle extra verschickt sprich muss ich dann 10 mal 8.99e zahlen oder nur einmal wegen dem gehäuse 16.90€ und die anderen werden in einem ganzen für 8.90€verschickt oder wie ist des???


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie bei das bei anderen Anbietern ist, aber bei Mindfactory zahlt man nur einmal (und nachts sogar keinmal). Meine Bestellung bei denen wurde sogar mal in 3 Teile gesplittet und musste trotzdem nur einmal 6,99€ zahlen. Müsste bei anderen Händlern aber auch so sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> wie ist des eigetnlich wenn ich etz alles bei einem anbieter kauf und da ja des gehäuse sehr groß ist wird des dann alle extra verschickt sprich muss ich dann 10 mal 8.99e zahlen oder nur einmal wegen dem gehäuse 16.90€ und die anderen werden in einem ganzen für 8.90€verschickt oder wie ist des???


 
Nein, du zahlst nur einmal Versandkosten. Es ist ja nicht dein Problem, dass der Händler nicht alles in ein Karton bekommt.


----------



## Focus2K (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

meistens nur einmal, steht aber auch auf der Händler Website.
Einfach mal selber schauen, nicht immer nur die anderen suchen lassen.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> wie ist des eigetnlich wenn ich etz alles bei einem anbieter kauf und da ja des gehäuse sehr groß ist wird des dann alle extra verschickt sprich muss ich dann 10 mal 8.99e zahlen oder nur einmal wegen dem gehäuse 16.90€ und die anderen werden in einem ganzen für 8.90€verschickt oder wie ist des???



Oft wird das Gehäuse separat aus dem Großteillager verschickt, und der Rest kommt dann zusammen. Versandkosten fallen aber nur 1x an.


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

okay danke habt ihr vllt noch ein paar infos über fernseher oder sollte ich da eine andere community fragen???


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Musst mal schauen, ob es hier auch einen Fernsehthread gibt. Vielleicht im Hardware Allgemein Bereich.


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

des mit dem fernseher hat sich geregelt eins noch ich hab daheim lan was könnt ihr mir da dann für einen adapter empfehlen muss des einer von dsl sein wegen fritzbox von dort oder ein anderer???
vllt ein paar gute vorschläge kann schon 80€ kosten wenn es ein guter bzw. schneller ist


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Da brauchst Du nur ein LAN-Kabel, keine extra Karte.

P.S. Ich habe hier eine Tüte Satzzeichen übrig, magst Du die haben?


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Man hat an jedem aktuellen Mainboard eine Ethernet-Buchse. Der Anschlußtyp heißt RJ45. Nun hast du noch einen Router der Firma Fritzbox. Diese hat auch mindestens 1 RJ45-Buchse. Diese verbindest du nun mit einem Kabel, das sogenannte Ethernet-Kabel. Hast du ein 100 mbit Netzwerk, reicht ein CAT5 Kabel. Hast du dagegen ein internes Gigabit Netzwerk, brauchst du ein CAT6 Kabel. Willst du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen, nimmst du ein CAT7-Kabel für 10gbit Netzwerk (Diese GEschwindigkeit dürfte dein Router allerdings nicht erreichen/unterstützen. u solltest noch darauf achten, dass das verwendete Kabel so kurz wie möglich, aber immernoch so lang wie nötig ist.

Schnick-Schnack wie vergoldete Hülsen sind Schwachsinn, da über diese ja eh kein Datentransfer erfolgt.

Hier mal ein paar Kabel unterschiedlicher Länge von Mindfactory:

CAT5: 
3m Patchkabel Cat. 5 UTP grau RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer Shop - Hardware, 3m für 3,90€
5m Patchkabel Cat. 5 UTP grau RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer Shop - Hardware, 5m für 3,90€

CAT6:
1m Patchkabel Cat. 6 UTP schwarz RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer Shop - 1m für 3,90€
3m Patchkabel Cat. 6 UTP grau RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer Shop - Hardware, 3m für 3,90€

CAT7:
1m Patchkabel Cat. 7 S/FTP / PiMF 600 MHz grau RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer 1m für 4,90€
3m Patchkabel Cat. 7 S/FTP / PiMF 600 MHz grau RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer 3m für 6,90€
5m Patchkabel Cat. 7 S/FTP / PiMF 600 MHz grau RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker - Computer 5m für 7,90€


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

die fritzbox is nicht bei mir im zimmer ist in meinem arbeitszimmer möchte da  zeugs in meinem hobbyraum aufbauen dann brauch ich einen adapter weil ich den nämlich jetzt auch schon habe also was könnt ihr mir in der situation empfehlen???

und ja softy satzeichen wärn gut aber antworten bzw. buchstaben wären besser^^


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Meinst Du einen WLAN-Stick oder -Karte? Also drahtlos?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> die fritzbox is nicht bei mir im zimmer ist in meinem arbeitszimmer möchte da  zeugs in meinem hobbyraum aufbauen dann brauch ich einen adapter weil ich den nämlich jetzt auch schon habe also was könnt ihr mir in der situation empfehlen???
> 
> und ja softy satzeichen wärn gut aber antworten bzw. buchstaben wären besser^^


 
Wenn du eine Fritz Box hast, kannst du entweder per Wlan übertragen oder du steckst ein Lan Kabel an die Box an und das andere Ende des Kabels in den Computer. Jedes Brett hat einen Lan Anschluss.


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ich brauch aber ein adapter is des so schwer zu verstehen die fritzbox steht 1 stockwerk höher und wenn ich des mit dem neuen pc verbinden will brauch ich ein anschluss wo des lan kabel nei geht und des inet raussaugt möcht ich mal sagen und des wird dann durchs mainboard an pc weitergegeben des mein ich sowas z.b

Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Power-LAN | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> is des so schwer zu verstehen



Bei Deiner Satzzeichensetzung leider schon. Sorry


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Sag doch gleich, dass du sowas brauchst... Kann ja keinder ahnen.

Du musst aber drauf achten, dass Arbeitszimmer und Zimmer des PCs im selben Stromkreislauf verbunden sind. Ich glaub sonst funktioniert das nicht. (Kann aber sein, dass ich mich da irre.)

Naja wenn du so ein Ding schon hast, brauchst du eben ein Ethernet-Kabel vom Router zum D-Lan Adapter und vom 2. D-Lan Adapter ein weiteres Kabel zum PC. Ganz einfach. Das sind ganz normale Netzwerkkabel.


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Power-LAN | Geizhals.at Deutschland

so eines brauch ich aber welches davon ist vom preis leistungsverhälniss des beste?


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das schriebst du bereits weiter oben.

So weit ich weiß, dürfte devolo der am meisten etablierte Hersteller am Markt sein. Brauchst natürlich am Besten ein Set bestehend aus 2 Geräten. Dann musst du noch beachten, dass die Dinger schon eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit erreichen sollten.

Das hier z.B. devolo dLAN 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit, 200Mbps, LAN (1535) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Günstiger: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a481230.html


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

achso wie is des mit 3 d weil des ja bei der graka 3d  suround nvidia blabla bla is funktioniert des auch bei meinem fernseher oder einem normalen pc bildschirm der nicht invia hat ??? mir ist klar das dieser 3 d fähig sein muss aber funktioniert des auch und vllt gibts ein paar von euch die sich mit 3d brillen auskennen sprcih die mir eine empfehlen können werde mir einen lg fernseher zulegen also auch lg 3d brille???


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ich hab nichts verstanden...


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts verstanden...



Irgendwas mit 3D. Glaub ich


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wenn ich das richtig nachgelesen habe, suchst du eine 3D Brille, damit du gucken kannst.
Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber wenn du Nvidia nimmst, damit du mit der Nvidia Karte in 3D spielen kannst, musst du auch Nvidia 3D Brillen kaufen, anders gehts nicht, sonst funktioniert das nicht. Die gehen aber bei Blue Ray nicht, da musst du dann wieder andere haben.


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Also für Nvidia 3D Vision Surround brauchst du 3 Bildschirme mit 120 Hz und mindestens zwei Nvidia Geforce Grafikkarten.

Ich denke mit einem Fernseher wird nur Nvidia 3D Vision möglich sein. Auf Surround wirst du wohl verzichten müssen.

Ich kenn da eine tolle Seite: 
3D Vision Surround Technologie
Systemanforderungen

Wenn man das also auf dem Fernseher nutzen will, heißt das Nvidia 3DTV und der Fernseher, den du dir ausgesucht hast, unterstützt diese Funktion. Da brauchst du dann die passenden Brillen dazu und da würde ichs chon aus Prinzip zu LG Brillen greifen. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie kompatibel die verschiedenen Angebote unterschiedlicher Hersteller sind.
Du brauchst dann noch die passende Software und zwar Nvidia 3DTV PLay aus dem Nvidia Store für 32,30€
Außerdem brauchst du noch den Nvidia 3D Vision Empfänger, den es nur in diesem Kit gibt: nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Kit (942-10701-0005-100/942-10701-0005-401) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals für 110€

Für den Betrieb mit einem Fernseher musst du die Brille des Fernsehers verwenden und nicht die des 3D Kits. Den Sender brauchst du aber immer noch.

Edit: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Nvidia+3d+flachbildfernseher


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Systemanforderungen



Laut dem Link ist eine GTX550 "ausgezeichnet" für 3D Gaming geeignet 

Für eine Auflösung von 640x480 bestimmt.

@shadow: made my day


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die GTX 550 reißt eben mehr als alle glauben.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wenn selbst die GT 320 "gut" geeignet ist, glaub ich Dir das mal


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2011)

Ja... schwarze Löcher ins Bild wegen totalem Leistungsmangel


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Deswegen gibts die GT 440 auch mit 3GB Videoram, die braucht man halt für die Auflösung auf 3 Schirmen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ja und vor allem muss bei einer GTX 295 die CPU die 3D Bluray Videodekodierung übernehmen.  (Ja ich weiß, dass der G200b das halt noch nicht beherrscht.)


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts die GT 440 auch mit 3GB Videoram, die braucht man halt für die Auflösung auf 3 Schirmen.



Stimmt, habe ich neulich auch gesehen in irgend einem Prospekt. Zu geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

War bestimmt bei Saturn, da gibts die mit einem i5 2400 und das ganze wird als "Performance Gaming Rechner" verkauft, mit "überragendem Videospeicher, auch für die höchsten Auflösungen geeignet".


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Eine 3D-Dia-Show ist doch bestimmt auch was Feines


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Softy schrieb:


> Eine 3D-Dia-Show ist doch bestimmt auch was Feines


 
Das ist sogar möglich, allerdings braucht man da wieder extra Software von Nvidia. ^^


----------



## Abufaso (23. Mai 2011)

Shadow Complex schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sogar möglich, allerdings braucht man da wieder extra Software von Nvidia. ^^



Und die gibts legal nicht umsonst


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ja, da kannst du perfekt Screens schießen, denn die Szene bleibt ja eine Weile erhalten, da weiß man, wann man die Druck Taste betätigen muss.


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

was bedeutet eigentlich surround?? also bei invidia surround technology???
des is was mit klang oder oder is dann auch des 3 d bild anders??? 
also ich versteh das man eine software dafür braucht aber wieso einen empfänger????


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ich glaub 3d auf mehr als einem Bildschirm


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ADATA Classic SH93 gelb 500GB, USB 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

is des in ordnung für ne gute externe festplatte???


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Sieht schick und in Ordnung aus. Warum nicht eine mit USB 3.0?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Nimm lieber eine USB3-Platte: Western Digital My Passport Essential schwarz 500GB, USB 3.0 oder Samsung S2 Portable grau 500GB, USB 3.0. Abwärtskompatibel zu USB2, und an USB3 sehr viel schneller 

Ich habe die Samsung S2 1000GB, und die kann ich empfehlen


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

was is bei usb3 besser????


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Bei USB2 limitiert der USB-Anschluss, bei USB3 limitiert nur noch die Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte bei der Datenübertragung


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> was is bei usb3 besser????


 
Ist schneller.


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ich hab bei dem vision kit von nvidia gelesen das man 120 hz monitor braucht mein fernseher hat zwar 100 hz und 600subfield driving hz oder sowas funkntioniert des überhaupt???


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wenn der 3D fähig ist müsste es eigtl gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

120Hz ist Minimum, wenn ich nicht irre, wenn dein Fernseher das nicht kann, wird es nicht funktionieren, bzw. du siehst dann immer ein Flimmern (oder so).


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

er kann 100 hz und 600 subfield driving mochen was auch immer des sein mag


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Davon weiß ich auch nichts, was steht denn genau bei der Beschreibung bei, ist es voll 3D fähig?


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

LG Electronics 60PX950 3D-TV 60 /152cm Full HD 100Hz webTV


Lessts euch selber durch ^^ schreib doch sowieso wieder alles verkehrt!!


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub der hat nicht 100 sondern 600 Hz, also sollte es gehen.
Korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die 600Hz stehen für die maximal mögliche Anzahl der Zündvorgänge der Plasmazellen. Sie können also 600 Mal in der Sekunde neu gezündet werden, was ungefähr 100Hz eines LCD Fernsehers entspricht. Der Nachteil ist halt, dass die 600 der maximale Wert ist, es können auch geringere Werte sein, die 100Hz eines LCD Fernsehers hat man jedoch immer.
Du musst halt ausprobieren, wie es aussieht, wenn du 3D machst.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Du musst bei nvidia auf der Homepage nachschauen, ob der jeweilige Fernseher unterstützt wird. Rumorakeln bringt da wenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst bei nvidia auf der Homepage nachschauen, ob der jeweilige Fernseher unterstützt wird. Rumorakeln bringt da wenig


 
Da stehen doch nur 20 Fernseher.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Falscher Link http://www.nvidia.de/object/3dtv-play-requirements-de.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Der LG 60PX950 steht in der Liste, also wird es auch gehen.


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ja hab ich auch gefunden stimmt dann müsste es gehen


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

aber wieso reicht eine software nicht wieso braucht man auch noch einen empfnger???
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Kit (942-10701-0005-100/942-10701-0005-401) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das ist die 3D Brille. Ohne die gehts nicht


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

bei invidia homepage stehts extra drunter 
Systemanforderungen
bei hinweis muss da etz ein empfänger dabei sein oder nicht weil da steht ja dort das man die 3d brillen des fernsehers nehmen soll


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Alternate/Witcher_II_PC/866622/?http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=10408&tk=13&lk=2560


 die unter der überschrift alternate zu finden sind die 3 die mehr als 1000€ kosten ham auch ne gtx 580 und sogar nen besseren prozessor was is bloss der anchteil oder is es doch besser als mein system????


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ohne 3D Brille kein 3D gucken, ist so und dann musst du genau davor sitzen, nicht den Kopf bewegen, sonst geht das Bild den Bach runter.




-mentalist- schrieb:


> Witcher II PC
> 
> 
> die unter der überschrift alternate zu finden sind die 3 die mehr als 1000€ kosten ham auch ne gtx 580 und sogar nen besseren prozessor was is bloss der anchteil oder is es doch besser als mein system????


 
Der i7 950 ist nicht besser.
Außerdem verbraucht er deutlich mehr Strom.


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ALTERNATE


die die unter der überschrift alternate stehen mit der graka 580 die alle unter 1500€ kosten sehen für mich ganz vernünftig aus oder nicht??? sogar besser als mein system oder???


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Wie gesagt, der i7 950 ist langsamer als ein i5 2500.


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ja aber des schauft viel günstiger aus!!


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Hä???


----------



## -mentalist- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product...&tk=13&lk=2560


 die unter der überschrift alternate zu finden sind die 3 die mehr als  1000€ kosten ham auch ne gtx 580 und sogar nen besseren prozessor was is  bloss der anchteil oder is es doch besser als mein system????


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Der TE meint dass das Alternate System aus seinem Link günstiger aussieht als das SB System von Seite 1.

Die i7 brauchen mehr Strom, sind älter und langsamer.
Das NT ist wahrscheinlich Schrott. 
Und ein OS fehlt da auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Das NT ist wahrscheinlich Schrott.


 
Ich tippe mal auf ein BeQuiet OEM Netzteil.
Effizienz bei 80+, für Bronze reicht es wohl nicht.


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich kenn da eine tolle Seite:
> 3D Vision Surround Technologie
> Systemanforderungen
> 
> ...



Es wäre zu gütig vom TE, auch mal die Antworten durchzulesen, die man ihm gibt. Sonst frag ich mich, wieso ich dir überhaupt helfen sollte...

Wenn du auf der Main nachsiehst, hat jemand sogar ein Video gepostet in dem es speziell um Nvidia 3DTV Play geht. Also anscheinend brauchst du doch nicht das Nvidia 3D Vision Kit sondern nur die Software. Kannst also 110€ sparen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Das Nvidia Kit brauchst du doch nur, um Games in 3D spielen zu können, oder?


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ja aber eben nur auf dem PC mit PC-Monitor mit 120 Hz. Da muss man dann ja auch die 3D-Brille verwenden und diese benötigt eben den Infrarot-Sender. Für 3DTV benutzt man ja die Brille des Fernsehers und braucht deshalb auch den Sender nicht. Aber alle die das Kit gekauft haben, können sich die 3DTV Software kostenlos herunterladen. Für alle anderen darf Nvidia 32,30 kassieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Auch sehr nett, 32 Tacken für eine olle Software, die eigentlich gratis sein sollte, wenn man den Kram vermarkten will.


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Oh gott, bitte doch nicht bei der Platine sparen^^

@Hatschi: 2 Karten für drei Monitore ist aber auch nur bei Nvidia so...

Ansonsten ist ja mittlerweile die 6990 günstig erwerbbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist ja mittlerweile die 6990 günstig erwerbbar


 
Leiser ist die aber trotzdem nicht geworden.


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Na ja, aber im Bereich GTX 590 kann man nun auch nicht gerade von leise sprechen. 
Ich hatte vor meiner 570 mal ne 480 verbaut .... Öhm o.O

Ich denke mir einfach. Ohne Lüftermod sind alle HighEnd Karten laut oder zumindest lauter als die "normalen" Grakas
Ich entsinne mich noch ein meine ASUS Mars ... gut war nicht meine, aber ich konnte Sie mal für einige Tage leihen und boah... 7 Sone unter Last ist laut ... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Die Multi GPU Karten sind auch nicht wirklich fürs Gaming gemacht, sie sind dafür gemacht, dass man zeigen kann, was technisch machbar ist und dass man damit den maximalen Balken rausholen kann.
AMD 6990 oder GTX 590 mit Wasserkühler ist möglich, aber gerade bei der GTX 590 hat man dann wieder das Problem mit dem Videoram, gerade bei extremen Auflösungen ist so eine Karte sinnvoll, aber da limitiert schon wieder der Videoram. Keine Ahnung, wieso Nvidia die nicht sofort mit doppelten Speicher rausgebracht hat.
Da kann ich auch zwei Gainward mit 3GB RAM kaufen und dort einen Wasserkühler drauf bauen.


----------



## -mentalist- (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

also seid ihr euch dann sicher das ich nur die 3d software von nvidia brauche und dann kann ch 3d pc games spielen???

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?phist=620835&age=2000

auch gute externe festplatte


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, da mich 3D nicht interessiert, du musst mal bei Nvidia gucken, wie die Voraussetzungen für 3D Gaming sind.


----------



## Shadow Complex (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

So langsam fühl ich mich leicht verar***t. Ich hab hier schon mehrmals geschrieben, was du für 3DTV Play brauchst... Ich hab dir sogar einen Link für eine Nvidia-Seite gepostet, auf der die Systemanforderungen gelistet sind.

Du brauchst 
a) eine aktuelle Geforce Grafikkarte mit HDMI 1.4 (U.a. alle Fermi Grafikkarten)
b) einen aktuellen Geforce Treiber
c) einen 3D fähigen Fernseher, der für die Nutzung mit 3DTV Play freigegeben ist
d) ein HDMI Kabel mit mindestens 1.3
e) eine Shutterbrille speziell für das Fernsehgerät
f) die 3DTV Play Software
g) Windows 7

Und wenn du zusätzlich noch 3D Blurays ansehen willst:
h) ein Bluray-Laufwerk mit 2x Geschwindigkeit (Müssten alle sein)
i) eine aktuelle Abspielsoftware für den PC, die 3D Blurays unterstützt

Nochmal schreib ich das allerdings nicht, oder zitiere nurnoch mich selbst...


----------



## -mentalist- (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

ja tut mir leid aber einer sagt ich brauch einen empfänger also nvidia version kit dann sagst du ich brauch nur die software dann sagt der softy ich brauch ne brille von nvidia dann steht bei nvidia homepage ich muss die brille des fernsehers nehmen da komm ich auch ein bisschen durcheinander aber des was du etz gschrieben hast is verständlich danke dafür aber was kann ich dafür wenn jeder was anderes sagt weil ich kenn mich damit net so gut aus deswegen frag ich halt gleich 2 x aber etz kapier ichs solange keine anderen vorschläge kommen die mich wieder verwirren^^


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2011)

Seine "Punkt" und "Komma" Tasten scheinen kaputt zu sein.


----------



## Focus2K (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Seine "Punkt" und "Komma" Tasten scheinen kaputt zu sein.


 ^^

@mentalist: 
wie wäre es, wenn du dir infos auch mal selber durchliest und dir nicht immer alles von anderen 3x vorkauen lässt.
ich meine nicht das man hier nicht fragen darf, aber man sollte sich schon bemühen die threads halbwegs sinnvoll zu formulieren und sich auch selbst etwas weiterzubilden.

kann dabei natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich sehe es so.

sorry


----------



## -mentalist- (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

okay focus sagen wir mal wir ham ein kind also ein kind dies ist 5 du sagst ihm 1+1=2 dann sagt im ein anderer aus spaß 1+1=2  und wieder ein anderer sagt 1+1=3 was denkst wird das kind sagen wenn es gefragt wird was 1+1 is mensch und hier is des einfach so einer sagt ich brauch ne 3d brille von nvidia einer sagt ich brauch die brille des fernsehers und einer sagt ich brauch noch was ganz anderes sry aber da bin ich halt weng verwirrt aber shadow complex hat es ja nochmal gescheit zusammengefasst und etz weiß ich wies geht


----------



## Fleshless91 (27. Mai 2011)

Aber ich denke nicht dass du ein 5 jähriges kind bist und es wurde schon zwischendurch 1-2 mal eine offizielle quelle gepostet

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Focus2K (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

wie bereits erwähnt, ging ich natürlich davon aus das du kein fünf jähriges kind bist.

bitte benutze komma und punkt, ist ja eine zumutung.

MfG


----------



## -mentalist- (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Sry wegen meiner Satzzeichen mal ne andere Frage könnt ihr mir mal schnell ne Tastatur vorschlagen da hab ich nämlich keine Ahnung (auch davon nicht) sollte kabellos sein und nicht mehr als 50€ kosten!!!

Bitte Vorschläge


----------



## Abufaso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 oder X6

Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB (verschiedene Layouts) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fleshless91 (31. Mai 2011)

Warum denn kabellos? Und wenn du erwas mehr investieren kannst würde ich dir die Steelseries 6Gv2 empfehlen. 
Robuste mechanische Tastatur mit einem besseren Anschlag als die ganzen Rubberdomes und hält auch viel länger. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## FanomFrame (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

kabellose haben bei gamern eher einen schlechten ruf, würde eine mit kabel empfehlen


----------



## -mentalist- (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

hey
mein freund hat mir diese graka hier angeboten und zwar neu für 380€ is das ein guter preis dieser freund heißt ebay

Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## stefan.marwede (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Pc (max. 1500€ aber mit Geforce Gtx 590)*

für 3d würd ich schon die gtx 590 empfehlen da zb crysis 2 in full hd auf full detail richtig preformance saugen kann!
was aber alle karten der gtx 500 reihe haben ist ein hitzeproblem....

hier eine lösung dazu mit video ASUS GTX 590 zu laut und zu warm?


----------



## Fleshless91 (28. Juni 2011)

stefan.marwede schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> was aber alle karten der gtx 500 reihe haben ist ein hitzeproblem....[/URL]



Da verwechselst jetzt aber was oder?
Du meinst da eher die 400er Reihe

Mfg Fleshless


----------

